# Forum > WoW Classic > WoW Classic Exploits >  TBC Leveling Tips And Tricks

## advanta

Some simple TBC leveling tricks.

A lot of this stuff will be old to experienced exploiters, though its worth noting the solo ghetto hearth method
which saved me almost a day's worth of leveling, 
Instructions: invite random person while in dungeon, leave group, wait for countdown, port to hearth location
(no cooldown). You can invite your own character (log on to other character close client with alt+f4, log on to
porting character, invite other character, leave group, wait for countdown, port).

----------


## noober174

Nooo the lagswitch secret. Good video though, I can't complain when some of this stuff gets out, it's too powerful. Just sad that blizz might start looking for lag software. Although I'm no expert on how they could detect that

----------


## advanta

> Nooo the lagswitch secret. Good video though, I can't complain when some of this stuff gets out, it's too powerful. Just sad that blizz might start looking for lag software. Although I'm no expert on how they could detect that


Lag isn't really a secret as such, Blizzard definitely know about it. There's not much they can do about it however because it occurs naturally all the time. I find a lot of lag related exploits from people on official forums complaining, eg that their monk rolled a hundred yards whilst hitting a lag spike for example. I don't think they can fix it without fundamentally re-working the game. I'm not sure they could come up with a solution-what do you do? Kick everyone who lags for a second? The game would be unplayable for hundreds of thousands of players.

----------


## noober174

Well, after playing with it...ALOT. Your character essentially teleports from where you were before the switch was hit, to where you are now. As far as I am aware it doesn't register speed, however characters appearing 300yrds from where they last pinged, constantly. Could get sus on blizzards end. So for example in TBC I could pick up the WSG flag, hit rocket boots extreme and fly to the other side of the map and cap the flag in 20seconds. I have to somehow believe there's a method or way of detecting that or is it just not happening because of fear of right click reports. I don't know. 

In other news I do have an exploit I've been looking at a bit you might be interested in. Something like a godmode form, where you're dead but people see you. Happy to DM you with it if you don't already know about it. However I can't see any use behind it except for trolling members of the opposite faction

----------


## kubu69

Can these work for TBC Classic?

----------


## advanta

> Can these work for TBC Classic?


This was a TBC classic video.

----------


## gippy

Is the lag7 the one in the old threads on here? Just there was no link under your video.

----------


## IChangedMyUsername

> Is the lag7 the one in the old threads on here? Just there was no link under your video.


THIS. I swapped computers a few years back and lost Lag7. Have not been able to find an alternative since!

----------


## advanta

> Is the lag7 the one in the old threads on here? Just there was no link under your video.


I don't think the original link is active which is why I re-uploaded it myself. https://mega.nz/#!u5QWmDJL!ifiZLTd3u...Q6OCWxpTEetXIw

I must stress I bear NO responsibility for what happens if you use my link because I didn't write lag7. It could have subtle malicious code in it. 
I have used it for years without issue however. 

I would recommend running a virus check on it.

----------

